
Radiohead: Artists often screwed by digital downloads - nickb
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080102-radiohead-artists-often-screwed-by-digital-downloads.html
======
Tichy
"if you're Radiohead, the built-in publicity makes a direct-to-fans model much
easier than if you're, say, the "Free As In Beer" out of Dayton, Ohio."

Actually, I think for "Free As In Beer" from Dayton direct-to-fans is probably
the best bet...

